# Bumpers



## ad18 (Aug 23, 2006)

Was wondering what type of bumpers most of you use. I currently run full size canvas, but have been seriously thinking of moving over to the 3" plastic ones. Canvas is hard to maintain. Was looking at the larger, plastic Neumann Bennetts and Avery Hex bumpers. Youngest dog is 11 mnths old so he can handle the larger ones. Should I stick with canvas, move to plastic/foam and what size, 2"/3"? Any recommendations?

Thnx


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Plastic hands down.
EZ Roatational molding


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

badbullgator said:


> Plastic hands down.
> EZ Roatational molding



I agree! EZ Rotational


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

I like the Ez Rotational due to there durability and cost, 
.

A Pm was sent


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Here are links to previous discussion of bumpers:

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=40098

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=35394

POLL:
http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=31994


----------



## solo.lab (Apr 14, 2007)

I WANT TO ADD A QUESTION TO HIS QUESTION...

IF YOU THROW THE BUMPER AND THE DOG RUNS OVER IT/PASSED IT, IS THAT A BAD THING? 

MY DOG RUNS SO FAST AND SO HARD, SHE RUNS RIGHT OVER IT AND HAS TO COME BACK TO PICK IT UP.

THANKS!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

solo.lab said:


> I WANT TO ADD A QUESTION TO HIS QUESTION...
> 
> IF YOU THROW THE BUMPER AND THE DOG RUNS OVER IT/PASSED IT, IS THAT A BAD THING?
> 
> ...


Not as long as he comes back and picks it up! Turn the caps off please 8)


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*EZ Rotational*

Where can these be seen,or purchased? The Averys are way too short for me.(hexa) i wonder if the three inch are any longer?


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: EZ Rotational*



Jay Dufour said:


> Where can these be seen,or purchased? The Averys are way too short for me.(hexa) i wonder if the three inch are any longer?


The EZ ones are here:

http://www.hunterscentral.com/e-z-rotational/

Regards, Jason.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

I use plastic for water, canvas for land...although I've also used the plastic on land a few times, as well. I like being able to add a little liquid scent to the canvas bumpers, especially when working on blinds at distance in deep or thick cover...the scent also seems to help "tune her up" if I use it for a few days before we have a planned hunt when it's specific to the species we're going after next (quail, pheasant, etc.). I also like the Dokken Dead Fowl trainers (ducks and quail particularly). Just my 2¢...


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Jay
They are 11 inches long from tip to tip. 

http://www.hunterscentral.com/e-z-rotational/

847-806-1327
I don't know how they stack up size wise to others because I have been using these for so long. They are good quality and last forever. I am not sure how small a quantity you have to order but they are pretty cheaply priced. I only have the 2 inch type but the larger ones are nice too.


----------



## matt ottaberry (Mar 14, 2007)

I like the EZ Rotational bumpers, they are a little hard, but the dog gets used to it. They have plenty of weight so you can really throw one.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Switched to D.T. Systems bumpers a few years ago. Like them alot. Softer in cold weather and can adjust them like the NB's. Not a broken one in 2 years.


----------



## bsballdreamer (Dec 5, 2006)

i like lucky dog bumpers because of how soft they are. the dogs really seem to like them.


----------



## Kyle W (Feb 1, 2006)

I really like the old Neuman and Bennets. I like pretty hard bumpers so not to encourage mouthing. It is pretty hard to find Neuman and Bennets if they are even making them anymore.


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

onthemark said:


> It is pretty hard to find Neuman and Bennets if they are even making them anymore.


Try

http://www.gundogsupply.com/-9621-.html for small ones

and

http://www.gundogsupply.com/-9622-.html for large ones

Personally I like the Hallmark ones

http://www.gundogsupply.com/hm-801.html

Regards, Jason.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I have three bumper boy throw bumpers that I like a lot. I took the knobs and streamers off of them. If you ever have to put a bird wing on one of them, they have a perfect groove for lock ties.


----------



## ad18 (Aug 23, 2006)

2 inch or 3 inch?


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

The bumper boy throw bumpers are the perfect size. I would say they are halfway between a two inch or a three inch. My dogs like them the best. I'd like to try the Avery Hexabumpers but haven't.

I didn't like the Neuman and Bennett 3 inch that I purchased because it was slick and wanted to slide out of my dogs mouth. I have some Dokkens that I like.


----------



## David Klotz (Jul 27, 2006)

Lucky Dogs, full of air.


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

Nuemann and Bennett can be found at www.decoy1.com.
I have about 10 dozen of them and bought em' all directly from them, and as recent as a year ago. Their new bumpers are better than the older ones because the valve will no longer come out as they are using a different valve, similar to the one used on Lucky Dog bumpers only red in color.

I do like the DT's as well but haven't been able to justify the price they want even with a volume discount. Volume discount with any of the companies is the way to go to get the cheapest price, and I'm talking about dozens at a time. For pile work, T, and TT work 3 to 4 dozen should get you a good start, though many folks use, and get by, with much less.


----------

